# New Hyatt Seasons/Points



## suzannesimon (Jan 4, 2017)

Woo-Hoo!! Just received the new seasons/point charts.  My Sunset Harbor Gold is now Diamond and the points went from 1850 to 2200.


----------



## Kal (Jan 4, 2017)

suzannesimon said:


> Woo-Hoo!! Just received the new seasons/point charts.  My Sunset Harbor Gold is now Diamond and the points went from 1850 to 2200.



Here's Hyatt's Points Chart.  This was Hyatt's original issue; a better quality will be available soon.
http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/HRCPointsChart_2017.pdf


----------



## DAman (Jan 4, 2017)

I noticed the Hyatt Escala Lodge in Park City is on the 2017 points chart.  I have never seen it listed on the drop down menu to book.  Is there any update on this property?  Is there any way to book it?


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jan 4, 2017)

Has anyone studied these new charts to see if properties outside of Key West had a change in point values? I will reiterate this is a disturbing trend and ultimately destructive for the integrity of the club as a whole.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jan 4, 2017)

tahoeJoe said:


> Has anyone studied these new charts to see if properties outside of Key West had a change in point values? I will reiterate this is a disturbing trend and ultimately destructive for the integrity of the club as a whole.



I was curious about what the rules said and found it.  They can apparently adjust the points at any time to reflect changes in demand.


----------



## Kal (Jan 4, 2017)

suzannesimon said:


> I was curious about what the rules said and found it.  They can apparently adjust the points at any time to reflect changes in demand.



Outside of Key West there were no other changes except 7 winter weeks at Coconut Plantation were moved to Diamond.


----------



## lizap (Jan 4, 2017)

KW is not one of the destinations we visit or plan to visit, so won't directly affect us.


----------



## IslandTime (Jan 4, 2017)

Our Sunset Harbor week 27 just went from Silver (1400 points) to Platinum (2000). We're already confirmed for July at 1400 points and there are now 600 points showing up in CUP. Can that be right? They're giving us the extra points to use because we're already confirmed with 1400 points? Or is that a mistake?


----------



## IslandTime (Jan 4, 2017)

This was a surprise but I guess it makes sense.  There doesn't seem to be much of an off season in Key West anymore.


----------



## bdh (Jan 4, 2017)

DAman said:


> I noticed the Hyatt Escala Lodge in Park City is on the 2017 points chart.  I have never seen it listed on the drop down menu to book.  Is there any update on this property?  Is there any way to book it?



Escala is on the new chart, but they removed The Blue - neither have been on the reservation drop down menu (and not available to book) for 12-18 months.



tahoeJoe said:


> I will reiterate this is a disturbing trend and ultimately destructive for the integrity of the club as a whole.



Changing the point value of selected weeks/properties is an unsettling event - not sure three times in 15 +/-years (not sure what year they adjusted the 1100 pt copper weeks in KW to 1300 pts) is a trend.  Expect HRC's rational for each change has been occupancy and demand.  Highlands Inn and Sunset Harbor yearly occupancy rate are consistently in the 92-94% range.  With as small a location and as popular as KW is any time of year, the demand is understandable. Not sure I'd shoot 2000 pts to be in KW in June, July and Aug - enjoy sunshine and warmth, but summertime is a tick too hot/humid.  Also understandable to adjust the prime winter weeks at Coconut to be somewhat similar to Siesta Key.


----------



## bdh (Jan 4, 2017)

IslandTime said:


> This was a surprise but I guess it makes sense.  There doesn't seem to be much of an off season in Key West anymore.



Maybe the "slow" time of Sept will pick up for HRC owners that don't own in KW (the points change just priced out a lot of non-KW HRC owners).


----------



## LurkerBee (Jan 4, 2017)

My week went up to 2200 points! I can now book Christmas week. I kinda wish I'd looked at some of those 1300 point weeks 6 month ago, but alas.

The part the concerns me - could they downgrade later? For example, Fantasy week in Key West went from 1300 bronze to 2000 platinum - could it go back later if demand for that week goes down?


----------



## clotheshorse (Jan 4, 2017)

This is a nice surprise.  I just closed on two KW resale units in November for 1400pts each (both great deals) and now they are worth 2,000 each - WooHoo!


----------



## bdh (Jan 4, 2017)

LurkerBee said:


> The part the concerns me - could they downgrade later? For example, Fantasy week in Key West went from 1300 bronze to 2000 platinum - could it go back later if demand for that week goes down?



FF owners wish weeks 42/43 became 2000 pts, but they only went from 1400 to 1880.  Demand for those weeks would only drop if the FF event is cancelled by the City of KW. 

Its weeks 44/47 that went from 1300 to 2000 pts - not sure I understand what's particular special about those weeks??  44 can be either Parrot Head week or Power Boat week - all depends if FF is week 42 or 43 that particular year.  47 could be T-giving some years?


----------



## jomarie (Jan 4, 2017)

I own week 42..but always went in week 20.  Now I cannot do that.  This is not good for everybody and it should be. Some owners should not lose, New owners can buy what they want.   Seems some win and some lose.  How is that legal and fair?  I am really upset.  My annual vacation has just been taken from me and I purchased only because I could travel in May.  The Hyatt Beach house in Key West is never full in May and I have gone for the past 4 years.  I should be given the point allotment to allow me travel when I was allowed to travel prior to this.  If they can make changes like this and affect people, then I guess they can do just about anything to anybody whenever they want.  This is extremely disturbing and wrong!


----------



## lizap (Jan 4, 2017)

They can do what and when they want.  It's always best to buy the week you want at the resort you want.


----------



## bdh (Jan 4, 2017)

jomarie said:


> I own week 42..but always went in week 20.  Now I cannot do that.  This is not good for everybody and it should be. Some owners should not lose, New owners can buy what they want.   Seems some win and some lose.  How is that legal and fair?  I am really upset.  My annual vacation has just been taken from me and I purchased only because I could travel in May.  The Hyatt Beach house in Key West is never full in May and I have gone for the past 4 years.  I should be given the point allotment to allow me travel when I was allowed to travel prior to this.  If they can make changes like this and affect people, then I guess they can do just about anything to anybody whenever they want.  This is extremely disturbing and wrong!



No doubt that the point realignment is advantageous to some owners - however no KW owner 
"lost" anything as there was no point devaluation.  Agreed that your typical travel plans have been affected.  However you are not a victim as they have not taken away any rights that you own - you purchased week 42 and your deed guarantees you that week - you can still do that.  The privilege to exchange to other properties and/or weeks is not guaranteed by a deed.  While unsettling, the HVC/HRC Rules have always allowed them to do point value realignment.


----------



## ntsmith (Jan 5, 2017)

jomarie said:


> I own week 42..but always went in week 20.  Now I cannot do that.  This is not good for everybody and it should be. Some owners should not lose, New owners can buy what they want.   Seems some win and some lose.  How is that legal and fair?  I am really upset.  My annual vacation has just been taken from me and I purchased only because I could travel in May.  The Hyatt Beach house in Key West is never full in May and I have gone for the past 4 years.  I should be given the point allotment to allow me travel when I was allowed to travel prior to this.  If they can make changes like this and affect people, then I guess they can do just about anything to anybody whenever they want.  This is extremely disturbing and wrong!



I wrote about this in the other thread.  The changes are good for me but I understand that many people will now be out of a vacation.  All of July is now 2000 pts instead of 1400 pts. They dramatically cut Silver weeks in Kew West.

I wonder how this will effect occupancy.  I assume Hyatt believes enough people are willing to spend 2000 pts to be in KW during the summer. People who own Silver weeks elsewhere and used to trade to KW can no longer do so. If you don't own more than one week, it will be difficult.


----------



## DAman (Jan 5, 2017)

While I wouldn't pay that many points to stay anywhere in Florida in July it may work for Hyatt.  

If it doesn't they readjust the points downward-2000 points back down to 1400.  That would cause a lot of people to scream if they purchased a week counting on 2000 points(and yes I know all you are guaranteed is your week).  

I'm sure the tinkering will continue.  I hope Hyatt treads carefully.  They have a product DW and I like very much.  But I am always reevaluating.


----------



## Kal (Jan 5, 2017)

suzannesimon said:


> Woo-Hoo!! Just received the new seasons/point charts.  My Sunset Harbor Gold is now Diamond and the points went from 1850 to 2200.


Take a look at your current account balances.  I now have lots of new points that appeared before I receive next years points.  For one resort that new addition will go into LCUP in 4 weeks.  For another, it will go into LCUP in 3 months.  It definitely impacts by long term planning approach.


----------



## jomarie (Jan 5, 2017)

I guess my problem with this is not so much that they changed points... My problem is that for all those that owned silver, the value of the original purchase would be about the same for all.  When you buy weather it be from them or on resale, one of the selling features is that you can change into those particular weeks that were there.  So in my case, the weeks I really wanted were not available so I picked one that would let me change.  Now , some people that owned Silver are moved to Diamond or platinum and some only to gold.  This is the part that is unfair.  Everybody who owned a silver week should be moved to the same level, not some here and some there.  Don't ever forget that when you are buying, all selling features are used to get you to buy.


----------



## Sapper (Jan 5, 2017)

Howdy everyone. I'm currently at the HRC in Puerto Rico. Does anyone want me to ask the folks here anything?


----------



## bdh (Jan 5, 2017)

ntsmith said:


> I wonder how this will effect occupancy.  I assume Hyatt believes enough people are willing to spend 2000 pts to be in KW during the summer. People who own Silver weeks elsewhere and used to trade to KW can no longer do so. If you don't own more than one week, it will be difficult.



KW (and the FL Keys) stopped being a "secret" as more and more people visited and the island has slowly been accommodating the increased number of visitors.  However there isn't enough space/land/rooms in KW to meet demand, so prices for just about everything have continually risen - so new business that wants to get a piece of the action are considering locations north of KW.  There has already been considerable investment on Stock Island with marinas, restaurants and hotels - SI is considered the ugly stepchild to KW by people who are use to going to KW, however new visitors would go to SI due to the lower costs.  Marathon has also received several new hotels and marinas - expect the other Keys to receive new establishments as time goes on.  In the grand scheme of things, demand/occupancy in KW and FL Keys is on the rise. 

The point realignment will def cut into occupancy of HRC non-KW owners as they wont have enough points to reserve the week.  Will be interesting to see how the previously low point HRC KW owners will spend their new found wealth - will they continue to use their traditional deeded weeks or will they try to "upgrade" to a better season in KW?  Another scenario would be for the now higher point KW summer time owners to go other HRC properties or entice them to turn their week over to II (as they could get two weeks in II with one KW week) or even consider the pending Pure Points Program.

Occupancy at Sunset wont be affected, but there is typically availability at Beach House and Windward.   Will be fun to watch!

PS:  Hopefully, the realignment will curb the Ebay "Studio Gang" 4 day rentals at Sunset.


----------



## IslandTime (Jan 5, 2017)

bdh said:


> Will be interesting to see how the previously low point HRC KW owners will spend their new found wealth - will they continue to use their traditional deeded weeks or will they try to "upgrade" to a better season in KW?  Another scenario would be for the now higher point KW summer time owners to go other HRC properties or entice them to turn their week over to II (as they could get two weeks in II with one KW week) or even consider the pending Pure Points Program.
> 
> Occupancy at Sunset wont be affected, but there is typically availability at Beach House and Windward.   Will be fun to watch!
> 
> PS:  Hopefully, the realignment will curb the Ebay "Studio Gang" 4 day rentals at Sunset.



This Sunset Harbor owner will continue to visit Key West in July.  We visit KW several times a year (staying at hotels or B&Bs when we can't get into HSH) but bought the July week because we were renting a 2/2 condo in Truman Annex every year so our kids could join us.  It's just the two of us for our other trips to KW.  Last year the kids were unable to go with us so we used our points for 3 weeks (May, July, December) in a studio.  This year, there will be six of us in July so we booked the 2/2.  

When I spoke with someone at HSH this morning (to book for a weekend in March), she said she believed it would be easier for KW owners to find availability.  I would have to agree if a lot of other Hyatt owners have been trading into Sunset Harbor.


----------



## Quinte (Jan 5, 2017)

tahoeJoe said:


> Has anyone studied these new charts to see if properties outside of Key West had a change in point values? I will reiterate this is a disturbing trend and ultimately destructive for the integrity of the club as a whole.



I don't see any change in the WOR points.


----------



## Quinte (Jan 5, 2017)

bdh said:


> Highlands Inn and Sunset Harbor yearly occupancy rate are consistently in the 92-94% range.



Where do you find that information?


----------



## melroseman (Jan 7, 2017)

Sapper said:


> Howdy everyone. I'm currently at the HRC in Puerto Rico. Does anyone want me to ask the folks here anything?



Don't know how you found your way to this thread...maybe the mods can move...but always interested in  finding out whether there is any progress on development or improvement next door or in the immediate area...


----------



## Sapper (Jan 7, 2017)

melroseman said:


> Don't know how you found your way to this thread...maybe the mods can move...but always interested in  finding out whether there is any progress on development or improvement next door or in the immediate area...



Well, the intent of the message was if anyone wanted me to ask the Hyatt folks any questions re the new point structure. So, the question was in the right place. Unfortunately, they don't know much of anything... or they are not interested in talking about it. 

Not to derail the thread, however, regarding the vacant neighbor, the employees say there has been some kind of progress. Unfortunately, it still looks like an abandon structure in the middle of the jungle surrounded by an eight foot chain link fence.


----------



## Kal (Jan 7, 2017)

Sapper said:


> Well, the intent of the message was if anyone wanted me to ask the Hyatt folks any questions re the new point structure. So, the question was in the right place. Unfortunately, they don't know much of anything... or they are not interested in talking about it.
> 
> Not to derail the thread, however, regarding the vacant neighbor, the employees say there has been some kind of progress. Unfortunately, it still looks like an abandon structure in the middle of the jungle surrounded by an eight foot chain link fence.


The developer is trying to get government money for any new renovation.  Good luck as Puerto Rico is bankrupt.


----------



## davevt98 (Jan 9, 2017)

tahoeJoe said:


> Has anyone studied these new charts to see if properties outside of Key West had a change in point values? I will reiterate this is a disturbing trend and ultimately destructive for the integrity of the club as a whole.



TahoeJoe.  Just came across this that discusses the changes.  

http://www.thetimeshareguru.com/blo...rial-positive-changes-for-a-few-select-owners


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jan 9, 2017)

davevt98 said:


> TahoeJoe.  Just came across this that discusses the changes.
> 
> http://www.thetimeshareguru.com/blo...rial-positive-changes-for-a-few-select-owners



Thanks, good information.


----------



## kh3020 (Jan 9, 2017)

I just got the e-mail. Lately I had started to regret holding onto my BRONZE week 24 1300pt at HSH.
Now I'm PLATINUM at 2,000. Quite the jump! I guess I'll hold it a bit longer.

Pretty exciting.


----------

